# Sturmey Archer 5 speed back peddle smoothness question



## Wiggles_dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi,

I just bought a commuter bike with a SA 5 speed drum brake hub (X-RD5). If I turn the cranks by hand backwards, the hub does not feel very smooth. I've checked chain tension and lubed the chain. Is this normal? It doesn't seem to affect the smoothness of peddling forward. Should I worry about this?

Thanks


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've got a X-RD5 date-coded 2003, it's "smoothness" is about the same as an older Sturmey-Archer 3 speed. Not quite as smooth as a freewheel/freehub, but close. Is the hub tight when it freewheels?


----------

